# Recommend a new tank setup



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm looking for ideas as to what to place in my 65 gallon tank. What i'm looking for is a single fish, or a small group......3, maybe 4. Anything you can suggest is appreciated.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Oscar or manganese as a single fish would be cool.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd prefer to see a tank of dwarf SA cichlids in a tank that size, rather a single larger SA cichlid.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Dimensions are 48x18x17.......I asked for these suggestions because i just got out of mbuna, and want to give a single, or small group of fish a try..........I was thinking about a managanese as well, although i admit, oscar was my initial thought, lol.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Well different people have different views of what sized fish they can keep in certain sized tanks. It's really up to what each individual feels is acceptable.

Personally, I wouldn't keep any fish that grows over 8 inches in a four foot tank.

This belief does quite often turn people off posting, which is never my intention. You asked for ideas, and I have given them.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with DeadFishFloating.

A few months ago when I was converting my tanks from African he/she was very helpful.
I tried to listen to their advice and implement it in my stocking. I hope that it is evident.

Anyway - put a few dwarf species and one medium sized PEACEFUL species like I've done and you won't be disappointed.

After many conversations with my LFS owner about which species are his personal favorites from SA he thinks that any assortment of these would work in a 55-125:

Laetacara with the exception of L. thayeri (8" is too big IMO for a 65).
Cleithracara, Taeniacara, and Nannacara/Ivanacara species
Apistos or Rams
Biotodoma/Guianacara
Biotoecus
Mesonauta
Dicrossus
smaller and more peaceful species of true Cichlasoma.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I am listening to his/her advice/suggestions, its just not something im particularly interested in at this time......doesnt mean i wont consider it at a later date


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

are you sure that if its 48 x 18 x 17 its not a 75 gallon? those are the dimensions of my 75.
usually 65 gallon is a smaller foot print but then a little taller than 17 inches.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

In a four footer that's 4'x18" you could also look at 2 pairs of a smaller Geophagus species, such as Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head" or Geophagus sp. "Pindare".

Add to that one large school of 30+ tetras, or two smaller schools. Also a gang of about 8 corydoras. And a pair of bristlenose (omnivores), panaque (vegetarians) or Hypancistrus catfish, preferable ones that grow between 4 and 5 inches.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

I do like the look of the orange head, so that might be an idea....if i can locate them around here, lol


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

What about a severum and false green terror?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

AfricanMike said:


> What about a severum and false green terror?


My personal opinion is that the tank is too small, but others will disagree. Like I said before, what size fish can be kept in what size tank comes down to the individual.


----------



## scottp125 (May 21, 2008)

wmayes said:


> Anyway - put a few dwarf species and one medium sized PEACEFUL species like I've done and you won't be disappointed.


I've found that smaller with one med/lg works well. I have an 80 gallon with:

1 - Chocolate cichlid - He's about 6" right now and goes where he wants. My tanks is pretty heavily decorated so he tends to be camoflaged in several spots. For being the biggest; he's the hardest to find. 

(2) agassiz (3) albino cory - they are about 1.5" and are some of the funnest fish i've had. very gregarious and love to charge the surface and come back down.

1 - bristlenose pleco - about 3.5". not super friendly but not shy either. she(?) comes out at feeding time and not even choco can make her move from an algae tab.

6 - tiger barb - All about 2" and they ignore everyone else (as much as barbs ignore things ) but they give the middle of the tank some good action


----------

